# Dowel jigs



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

I would like a Mortise Mate or a Dowelmax. There is a Dakota Professional (lol) Dowel jig on the Rutlands site that is interesting and cheap. http://www.rutlands.co.uk/workshop-&-power-tool-accessories/pocket-hole-&-dowel-jigs/dowel---jigs/DK1305/professional-dowel-jig
I have seen a video of it on Youtube from toolsrus. Any comments?


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

If you are going to use dowels all the time then a good dowel jig is important and that means paying a higher price but if you are only using it sometimes then a lot cheaper one can be used with great results. An investment on quality tools most likely will last more than a life time…


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

The Jessem and Dowelmax are in my eyes the two top jigs on the market. I personally have a Dowelmax and like it very much. I have had it for about 6 years. If I were to buy one today I think I would look more at the Jessem. They are cheaper and a little more flexible. If you go to SawMill Creek Forum a guy named Bill Huber did a great review of his Jessem.

Good luck!


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

I love my Joint Genie http://www.joint-genie.com/ but you probably have to order it from the UK


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

I bought a Dowelmax this year and while I haven't used it much *yet* I have to say the thought that went into it, the ease of use, fit and finish, it's all top notch. There is a reason that they can charge so much for it, and it still sells so well. It's a fine piece of gear.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have the self-centering jig from Rockler. The main difference with the one you linked to appears to be the adjustability of the hole placement. I can see where this might be useful on occasion, but could also lead to misaligned holes at times. I have always been happy with having the holes centered on the work piece, so the non-adjustability of the Rockler jig is actually a plus as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## ghudspeth (Feb 15, 2009)

I have the exact same self-centering jig as Charlie M., but instead of buying mine at Rockler for $64.99, I bought mine at Harbor Freight for $12. Probably came from the same factory as the one sold by Rockler. Works great, very robust, incredibly accurate.


----------



## tedth66 (Sep 1, 2009)

The only thing better than the Dowel Max is my Festool Domino Joiner. I have both and use them both. The Domino Joiner is as accurate as the Dowel Max but faster and stronger. I love both of these jigs but if I could only have one, it would have to be the Festool.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

In the battle over joining jigs, I support the Mortise Pal.

As an FYI, it comes with templates for doing dowel joinery. However, it is designed to "drill" the holes with the router. An up spiral straight edge router bit and a plunge router can drill a perfect hole in seconds.

Yes, the Festool Domino is even better, but it is also 4 times as expensive.

IMHO, the Mortise Pal is a much better option than the Dowel Max (which I also own).


----------

